# Throthy urine - advice please



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

```

```
I started a thread the other day about my blood pressure (circa 140/80-85) and getting different readings, the thing is I've been doing a bit of reading around about ways to lower it and causes etc. and came across some information about blood pressure causing the kidneys to wrk harder etc and is one of the main causes of proteinuria where protein is present in the urine. One of the first signs of this is frothy urine, or lots of bubbles in the water when you pee. Now I've kind of scared myself, because I do get this, I've been three times today and two out of the three times I took a p*ss it was quite throthy/bubbly in the toilet after and I'm worried my blood pressure plus consuming of 200g+ protein a day has caused kidney damage or proteinuria. This article I've read also says that damage caused to the kidneys as a result of blood pressure is not reversible :confused1:

I'm gonna book a doctors appointment tomorrow to get a urine test done, but do you think I am worrying or does this sound quite serious?

thanks


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

How soon after eating protein are you peeing frothy?

I assume your first slash of the day is fine?

Only 3 slashes, are you taking enough fluid?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Mate the worst thing you can do is google your symptoms and then kill yourself with worry. This is what medical students end up with believing they have a condition after reading about it.

Kidney failure with high BP is correct however it is a chronic manifestation of the problem

Remember when you go for a p1ss its entering the loo at force thereby creating the bubbles as it enters the water!

Chill man but still go to your GP things will hopefully turn out to be fine


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

I think it's been about 4-5 actually mate, used a urinal at work so couldn't really tell. I haven't been on a typical bb diet for the past week so I haven't actually eaten much protein atall today, probably 50-60g. Also yes my first slash was frothy, then the one after that wasn't too bad, although I had just drunk a few cups of water half hour before, and it was frothy again when I got home from work


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

take your blood pressure bro , if have what is it


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Callofthewild said:


> Mate the worst thing you can do is google your symptoms and then kill yourself with worry. This is what medical students end up with believing they have a condition after reading about it.
> 
> Kidney failure with high BP is correct however it is a chronic manifestation of the problem
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, I'm a bit of a hypercondriac when it comes to my health as it is, so when I read things like this it sh*ts me up lol

The thing about creating bubbles as the water enters is true, but they should clear very quickly once the water has stopped entering, the frothiness I am talking about stays there, also not every **** I take does it, so I know if the bubbles are from the force of the water or not. cheers


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Can be a serious headfcuk,

I've been thinking about this since Con mentioned

it the other week.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

140/85 is not worryingly high, and won't cause damage to healthy kidneys.

200 grams protein a day is similarly not that high - you have to eat a great deal of protein to get true proteinuria as a worrying concern.

There are many reasons for frothy urine. We're not talking here about the natural frothing that happens because of the stream, but when it's settled bubbles still coming off like a carbonated drink, or a scummy head of froth forming.

Cloudy frothy urine more often indicates a bladder or urinary tract infection.

Still, it's never a bad idea to get a chek-up at the Doc's.


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

arnienoonoo said:


> take your blood pressure bro , if have what is it


Well yesterdays bp readings were a bit over the place (if you look in that thread I made yesterday which you commented in). Today, my pressure was 140/88 so dystolic quite high there although its safe to say I was quite anxious by the time I took it so may have took it up a bit as yesterday was getting around 80 for dystolic.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

thats not a high readin m8 - thats borderline

Get your mom to do the next reading - while shes doin it try to chill; imagine urself on a beach!

I would hazard a guess and say when your doin it your worryin if it will be high - therefore the anxiety will cause the readin to come up high than what you are normally at


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

frowningbudda said:


> Can be a serious headfcuk,
> 
> I've been thinking about this since Con mentioned
> 
> it the other week.


Yeah I think I saw that in his journal as well. Are you experiencing this as well then?



Prodiver said:


> 140/85 is not worryingly high, and won't cause damage to healthy kidneys.
> 
> 200 grams protein a day is similarly not that high - you have to eat a great deal of protein to get true proteinuria as a worrying concern.
> 
> ...


That's what I've noticed today and yesterday. The thing is I can't remember when this started because I thought nothing of it before reading about it, never even crossed my mind that this wasn't normal


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

S_Tezza said:


> ...
> 
> That's what I've noticed today and yesterday. The thing is I can't remember when this started because I thought nothing of it before reading about it, never even crossed my mind that this wasn't normal


P!ss in a clean glass jar and let it settle for 5 mins.

If it's still fizzing then, you may have an infection.

If it's cloudy, you almost certainly do.

Guys can have candida and chlamydia without even knowing it - and pass them on...


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Callofthewild said:


> thats not a high readin m8 - thats borderline
> 
> Get your mom to do the next reading - while shes doin it try to chill; imagine urself on a beach!
> 
> *I would hazard a guess and say when your doin it your worryin if it will be high - therefore the anxiety will cause the readin to come up high than what you are normally at *


You're right about that, that's what I thought after yesterdays readings, as the more I relaxed the lower it got, first one was the highest.

I know the systolic isn't too bad but i though 88 is quite high for dystolic, that's approaching 90 which is when you need to be concerned apparently.

cheers


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi buddy,

I don't know much about this but what I do know is that a diet really high in protein causes elevated homocysteine levels which over time can cause hardening of the arteries and contribute to high blood pressure.

The company I work or is and has over the past decade be doing a lot of research into something called betaine anhydrous which has been proven (amongst other things) to lower homocysteine levels in numerous trails in animals and in humans. Since taking this stuff myself my blood pressure (I am genetically predisposed to high bp) has dropped from 180/100 to 110/80. If you can get hold of some of this stuff I highly recommend it.

In case you're interested; here is a link to my company website dedicated to our betiane research as is relates to sports performance (nothing here about homocysteine yet as it is new data not yet published):

http://www.betapowerbetaine.com/

You can't buy our betaine in shops in its pure form. Although one of our largest customers for betaine is GNC who add our betaine to some of there products, but I think some supplement companies do sell it on its own. The recommended dosage is 5.4g a day. It is aka Betaine TMG but beware of synthetic varieties such as betaine HCL which are nowhere near as efficacious.

I'd still go see the doc though mate. But can't recommend betaine highly enough as far as lowering BP is concerned based purely on personal experience.


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> P!ss in a clean glass jar and let it settle for 5 mins.
> 
> If it's still fizzing then, you may have an infection.
> 
> ...


Do you mean a clear glass with water in? As that's what I thought caused the throthiness? (the protein in the urine reacting with the water)


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

TprLG said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> I don't know much about this but what I do know is that a diet really high in protein causes elevated homocysteine levels which over time can cause hardening of the arteries and contribute to high blood pressure.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll have a look


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

S_Tezza said:


> Do you mean a clear glass with water in? As that's what I thought caused the throthiness? (the protein in the urine reacting with the water)


No! Just p!ss in a clean clear empty glass jar and let it settle for 5 mins.


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> No! Just p!ss in a clean clear empty glass jar and let it settle for 5 mins.


Ok, next time round I'll have a go


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I replied to your PM mate.

Get the urine testing sticks i told you about they go by the name diascreen sticks.

I was terrified but turned out i was fine.....


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

I got my blood test results back from the doc yesterday and they said it was satisfactory so that's good, it was a kidney blood test so kidneys are ok. Also had a urine sample taken as well and that was ok so I assume there was no protein in the urine, although that was just one sample it wasn't a 24 hour urinalysis.

So I'm not sure what's causing the bubbles/throthiness? Usually happens first thing in the morning, or when I haven't drunk much water


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I have the same thing mate.

I even have the urinalysis strips and it always comes back fine.


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> I have the same thing mate.
> 
> I even have the urinalysis strips and it always comes back fine.


So can it happen for no reason? Wasn't yours something to do with muscle loss after coming off cycle?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

No i still get bubbles on the water if i am not overly hydrated.

Its see through though not cloudy or any thing like that.

I use the urine analysis sticks and never had protein present.

No protein present at docs either.


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah I think I get see through bubbles, sometimes white-ish if I'm a bit dehydrated.

Cheers mate


----------

